# Ya wanna see somthin funny?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Go to U Tube, type in (GUNS, I wouldn't have believed it if it hadn't been filmed.) TYPE ALL OF THAT


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

So what are we supposed to see? I didn't see anything spectacular.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You were supposed to see people who have NO business with a gun


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> You were supposed to see people who have NO business with a gun


There's nothing "funny" about that.
They're just stupid and dangerous.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I see two different things here. First, some people simply do not have the sense God gave a brick. Second, several of these incidents were obviously staged rather than being incidental to stupidity in action.


----------

